# Kinvara, County Galway, Ireland Proposed Motorhome Restricti



## Cornal

Below is report on this from Irish Times Fri 25 Nov, under the headline 'Reprieve for camper vans at harbour'
A decision on a controversial ban on camper vans and overnight boats in Kinvara harbour, south Galway, has been deferred until early next year, writes Lorna Siggins.
Galway County Council says the proposed ban on "temporary dwellings" at Kinvara pier is in response to a "significant number of complaints received on the issue of camper vans remaining overnight". However, following a public meeting in Kinvara on Wednesday night, it was agreed that a final decision on a proposed bylaw would be deferred until March. The organisers of the Cruinniú na mBád festival of Galway hookers and traditional craft had said such a ban could jeopardise the future of the festival.
There sems to be a fair bit of local controversy on the matter.
Have noted that several cases have been made to local authorities on this matter by members of MHF and I propose that members should write to Galway County Council promoting the cause of facilities for Motorhomes at Kinvara.
The relevant officer is Jim Cullen, Director of Services: Water, Environment, Community, Enterprise and Economic Development. An email for his attention to: [email protected] should get to him.
His proposal is here in full: http://www.kinvara.com/community/Proposed Prohibition Kinvara.pdf
Kinvara is a lovely little town on the south shore of Galway Bay.


----------



## parkmoy

I've sent an email suggesting the setting up of an Aire.


----------



## Cornal

Below is my email to Galwy County Counil on this topic.

Jim Cullen,
Director of Services: Water, Environment, Community, Enterprise and Economic Development.

Dear Mr. Cullen,

We wish to add our voice to those who support the maintenance and indeed the provision of proper motorhome facilities at Kinvara.

Motorhomes are becoming an increasingly popular way for people to spend
their leisure time and unlike continental Europe, Ireland is not particularly
motorhome friendly. This is something that needs to be addressed.

By and large motorhome owners are mature people, many frequently retired and have
the potential to put a lot of revenue into the local economy where they are
welcomed. Kinvara does need this facility, as I am sure many of the local traders will confirm.

Before imposing restrictions, the Council must conduct an in depth anlysis of the benefits of all visitors to Kinvara.


----------



## erneboy

Good luck with it Cornal.

I have been trying to do a similar thing in N Ireland, which is where I am from.

I have been in contact with Councils, the Tourist Board and the Minister responsible for tourism. I get no replies of any substance and the Minister has still to reply to an email I sent two months ago. I reminded her secretary when my email was a month old and got a reply saying that due to pressure of work it might take some time for the Minister to reply.

I conclude that there is little interest or even hostility to our form of tourism and it's easier to avoid replying if they can or to reply saying nothing if they must.

I hope you fare better. Still keep going. I intend to even though it's hard to keep the tone civil when you get apathetic replies or none at all, Alan.


----------



## Cornal

Thanks for the good wishes, it would be good if as many mh'ers as possible lobbied Galway County Coucil. There are other lobbying as well.


----------



## erneboy

I will send an email, Alan.


----------



## Cornal

Bump! Would appreciate if a few more members would email Galway County Council on this one. It's a wonderful atmospheric spot!


----------



## Nora+Neil

Cornal.

I have send this letter to Galway Co Council.
Good luck.


----------



## Yaxley

I have written to Mr Cullen as follows

"I am writing to you, as a motorhome owner living in Limerick, regarding the proposed withdrawal of motorhome parking in Kinvara.

Motorhome owners are mature and responsible people. They care for the environment and leave it the same condition as they find it. They spend money on diesel, food, entertainment etc in the local community. Most modern Motorhomes are self sufficient for power generation and toilet/shower and cooking facilities.

Ireland is not particulary motorhome friendly and this is clearly seen in the relatively small number of European Motorhomes visiting this country. We will never develop this segment of the tourist market while we keep eliminating parking locations.

I would strongly recommend that you research this market and review the facilities provided by the local communities with the 'Aires' in France and the 'Stellplatz' in Germany etc. This is relevant not only for Kinvara but also for many other comparable locations in Ireland."

Hopefully Galway County Council will take note of and act on these representations.
Ian

[/I]


----------



## Stanner

parkmoy said:


> I've sent an email suggesting the setting up of an Aire.


That would certainly be preferable to allowing camping in front of what looks to me like people's houses and shops.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=kin...5r5UCAsZp43f3MrPfpuUYg&cbp=12,313.85,,0,11.01

It isn't what I would call the best place to set up an overnighting site for motorhomes.

PS if you go to the filling station diesel is 101.9/litre on one side of the sign and 107.9/litre on the other. I've heard prices are going up fast but THAT fast? - €0.06 in the time it takes to drive past? :lol:


----------



## Motorglasto

Have sent an email of also.

Seems to be being discussed everywhere, MotorhomeCraic.com boards.ie and Kinvara's Facebook.


----------



## jiwawa

I've added my tuppence-worth!


----------



## Jean-Luc

I have information that at a recent meeting of the community of Kinvara only four out of one hundred attending spoke in favour of the proposed ban on motorhomes.
It is the opinion of some that Galway County Council are just trying to use Kinvara as a 'test case' to see if they can get their way and roll out the ban elsewhere.

So please put Kinvara on your places to visit list, but don't let the side down and give ammunition to those trying to ban us from such a beautiful part of Ireland.

Link to Kinvara facebook Kinvara Online


----------

